# Is this for real?



## Mike_E

*Ernst Leitz Wetzlar*​* H E K T O R​** f=2.8cm  1:6.3


One of 600?
* 



http://cgi.ebay.com/HEKTOR-2-8cm-F6-3-INDESCRIBABLY-RARE-Leica-L39-Lens_W0QQitemZ280403868631QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Photography_VintagePhotography_VintagePhotoAccessories?hash=item41495f7bd7&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Derrel

Yes, it is for real. The lens looks to be in good shape too. I cannot vouch for the production numbers, but there are a number of books that will give you the listing and the serial number ranges known.

here is a small web page that shows this old-timer on a modern body

Leica screw mount 28mm Hektor f6.3 (c. 1939) | photostream

As it states, in its time, this lens was a very wide-angle lens AND was a "high-speed" lens; the comparable Zeiss 28mm ultra-wide was only an f/8 maximum aperture, while this was a blazing f/6.3!

Edit: Vintage and Classic Camera Collection - Leica lenses (StandardÂ and Wide Angle) Tomei Collection
"The Hektor 28mm f/6.3 lens (HOOPY) was the first truly wide angle lens produced by Leitz.  Introduced in 1935, this model was available for the next 20 years before it was eventually replaced by a newly designed lens.  It was a rather expensive lens and in 1936, it sold for £10.18.6 in chrome, the equivalent of about $875.00 today.  This example was built in 1936.  Only 9694 28mm f/6.3 lenses were produced making this lens uncommon, though clearly not rare. "

Tamarkin, the New York Leica specialist, listed an uncoated pre-WW II mode at expected price of $500-$800 in their Sept. 13, 2009 auction catalogue, the pdf of which is free on-line. KOH's not too long ago sold one for $395 US dollars.


----------



## Battou

I want one for my IIIf, but that link don't work....

meh, it's prolly out of my price range anyway.


----------



## Proteus617

Here's the correct link.


----------



## phocus78

How much do you think it is worth?


----------



## compur

I guess we'll find out in about a week.


----------



## usayit

If you really want to see some rare collectibles and how high prices can get, you should browse through Photo Arsenal's online catalog from Germany.  At one point, they acquired specimens from Leica's Museum and some of them are still for sale on their website.  I recall a wooden mockup of what would become the M3 going for several thousand euros.

How about a Leica 1A for 65,000 euros???  that's pocket change...  

What's neat is that they are not just focused on collectibles from Leica (what they are known for) but collectibles from all brands..


EDIT... forgot their link

Photo Arsenal


----------

